# Baby Aspirin



## babycat (Oct 6, 2006)

HI 

I am now 32 weeks pregnant after ivf treatment and have taken a baby aspirin since before conception.  Can you tell me when I should stop taking these or is it safe for a while longer?

Thank you x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi babycat,

Was the aspirin prescribed by a doctor or your clinic? If it was then please speak to them about this as there may be a reason that they wanted you on aspirin. Usually aspirin and NSAID drugs should be stopped by 30 weeks unless they are supervised by a doctor. If you are taking these unsupervised then you should stop them now.

Hope this helps
Maz x


----------



## babycat (Oct 6, 2006)

Thanks Maz

Yes they are unsupervised as I had treatment abroad but I will stop them as from tomorrow.

xxxx


----------

